# Time VRS VIBRASER



## Manolis (Feb 16, 2009)

Time's new model for 2009…

I read about this frame on the site (http://www.time-sport.com/product-sheet-vrs-vibraser.2.0.idp.37.html) but if someone had bought it or test it 
he can share some information with us, by writing few words, since I haven't find any reviews yet.

As a Time fun (now I am riding an Edge Racer…I will post some picks later…) I
am planning to by the *VRS* or the *VXR Proteam*.

...I ‘m using my bikes for racing and randonneuring.



Thanks in advance


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

The VRS Vibraser is just an updated version of the VXS "Vibraser". 
The main tubes are still the same with the extra vectran to provide more shock absorption compared to the rest of Times lineup. 
I think they changed a few things like upgrading to the wishbone and chainstay of the upper models.

You can probably get a good idea of how the bike rides if you look for reviews of the older VXS.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm going to France in July for the L'Etape and will buy either VXRS or VRS Vibraser....
I want a more confortable bike but I'm worried if VRS would be to soft!!!! Any thought's on that? Will I loose too much in stiffness? I have ridden VXRS before and loved it. I hadn't the chance to ride VRS since the is no official seller down here in Brasil!!!!!
I'm 36 years old (my back is not that good anymore), 174cm (5"9') and 80Kg (176 pounds) and will buy a size Small!!!!! Probably will use a Chorus 11 and my Mavic Ksyrium ES...


----------



## Manolis (Feb 16, 2009)

alex0220 said:


> I want a more confortable bike but I'm worried if VRS would be to soft!!!! Any thought's on that? Will I loose too much in stiffness? I have ridden VXRS before and loved it.


*I hope* that the comfort of the VRS frame comes from the vibration damping
quality of the tubes materials ...and not from any vertical compliance.

More comfortable frame than VXRS is the VXR ProTeam .
Is responsive and very comfortable. I think is stiff and compliant where it
needs to be.


----------

